# Stiffed on a gig-Beware of The Lazy Lizard!



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I had the unfortunate experience of being stiffed for our money on Sat night by a club in Toronto I have played many times. I would like to warn other bands-if you play The Lazy Lizard at 22 Balliol St. you may not get paid.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keefsdad said:


> I had the unfortunate experience of being ripped off on Sat night by a club in Toronto I have played many times. I would like to warn other bands-if you play The Lazy Lizard at 22 Balliol St. you may not get paid.



What happened Keef? You have played there several times you say? Was there any issues on the weekend, that you can share?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What happened Keef? You have played there several times you say? Was there any issues on the weekend, that you can share?


Yes, we have played there for years off and on. I had a CD release party there in Nov that was very well attended. We had a very clear verbal agreement for a specified amount-this is the only way I will wiork-I do not do percentages of the bar or any of that stuff.
We hauled our gear out on a freezing cold night and played our butts off. My drummer, whose daughter is terminally ill, drove down from Bolton.The poor guy paid his tab before he found out we got stiffed.
We didn't pacvk the place, but considering the weather we had a good crowd, and virtually everyone there was there to see us. I am positive he made more money at the bar than we would of cost him.
I'm thinking of taking him to small claims court, but would welcome any suggestions of other (legal) ways to deal with this.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That really sucks. 

I would think a verbal agreement, while legal, will be hard to prove & fight. You are probably better of spreading some warnings and bad mojo around and chalking it up to a life experience.

There's a bar here in London called the Town & Country. I did a 3 night stint there last year for a country artist from Niagara Falls whose bass player couldn't make it. After the 3rd night, the bar owner decided that we didn't keep the patrons in the bar on the Friday, so he docked a bunch of money from said agreement. This guy had been playing there for years! The band leader paid us what he could, and barely had enough money for gas to get him up north for his next gig. 

If this bar owner asks you to play there again, make sure you have a signed contract before you take any gear out of the car. If he doesn't agree, f*** him!


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

you could always burn the building down or kill him hahaha


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice thought, but I think there's a law against that, unfortunately.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah im sure there is. Is the lazy lizard the place with the bras on the roof?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> yeah im sure there is. Is the lazy lizard the place with the bras on the roof?


I don't know. I'll have to go up and check


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i refuse to play anywhere in downtown toronto. on principle. just this morning i turned down a gig at the black swan on the danforth. it was one of those dreaded percentage of the door things. no thanks. i am desparate for gigs, but having been blatantly ripped off at the el mocambo in '04, i have kept my own promise. i will play for free anytime, but i will not ask my band members to do so, unless there is a compelling reason.


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

I think getting things spelled out in writing is the way to go. Of course, when you're dealing with a place you've played several times, you wouldn't think you'd need to, but you never know what's gonna happen. Since there are more bands willing to play than there are bars willing to pay, musicians will get ripped-off once in a while. T'was ever thus, I believe. Good luck Keefsdad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Not that I suspect many here might, but DO NOT play The Elephants Nest in Chatham!

For starters, you will get charged... for coffee and pop even!

For 2, You play Friday and Saturday, but don't get paid till Saturday

for 3, Saturday night they WILL try to reneg. on your agreed upon price.....

Then they'll have the nerve to try to make more bookings!


----------

